# Wildcat by Forest River



## benstp (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone have any info, opinions etc. on the Wildcat by Forest River Fifth Wheel? I am looking to buy a camper and don't know much about the wildcats. I really like the floor plan of the 31 bhq, and well thought out ideas? ANy info would help. Thanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 4, 2006)

Wildcat by Forest River

It is a 31QBH, but we have a used 2004 in our inventory now.  I have not had time to add it to our listing here, but will try to do it tomorrow.  It seems like a nice unit.


----------

